# See You In Palm Springs This Weekend!



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

With the weather just beautiful here in sunny s. Cal, we are heading to the 1000 Trails preserve in Palm Springs. Can't wait! sunny


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

Going out this weekend for a short run down to Hunting Island State Park.Its located just outside of Beaufort S.C.We just got a new 23rs and this will be its first run







. temps here are to be in the 60's--maybe a tad cool for the beach but oh well. the sun will be shining AND we will be OUTBACKING. MIKE


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey Mike
Did you get your second from Sonnys? Any way have a good time in your new 23 footer








Wood


----------

